# Tool Talk >  New record for most dangerous ladder usage - GIF

## Jon

Not the first dangerous use of a ladder we've seen, but this may be our current record holder. Combining all of this unsafe use into a single 8-second GIF is actually quite a challenge.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

ladder walking - video
Foldup ladder - GIF
Cedar ladder - photo

----------

baja (Dec 9, 2018),

carloski (Sep 7, 2022),

dubbby (Apr 26, 2020),

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

ranald (Dec 28, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 23, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 6, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 6, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Look up 'core drilling' and 'concrete coring machines'. I'm positive an 8" bit isn't going to get a bite and penetrate just pushed by hand, without water either. They aren't getting a cut, the human drill bushing would have face full of concrete dust. 
A wall rig gets anchored. Common in tilt-ups adding door ways, electrics, ducting, and pipe.

----------

PJs (Dec 7, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 23, 2019)

----------


## 12bolts

Looks like they may be just trying to "drill" the render. Perhaps there is just something very easy to work below that?

----------


## mbshop

Chisel and hammer would be faster

----------


## Ralphxyz

The way the tool moves at the end they are not getting any bite.

Ralph

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 23, 2019),

Seedtick (Dec 22, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

So I tried googling "www.hoogwerkerhuren......"; .com, .nl, etc. Didn't run across pink aerial equipment. When I do, my responsible side says to email them and recommend a hank of suitable line or kit the rig with full climbing gear...
I'm guessing the pump motor stalled [or lost electrical power] and the platform's control panel couldn't respond.

----------


## Frank S

> So I tried googling "www.hoogwerkerhuren......"; .com, .nl, etc. Didn't run across pink aerial equipment. When I do, my responsible side says to email them and recommend a hank of suitable line or kit the rig with full climbing gear...
> I'm guessing the pump motor stalled [or lost electrical power] and the platform's control panel couldn't respond.



and the guy holding the ladder didn't know about the emergency manual lowering valve. or how to use a nail to push in the plunger on a solenoid valve.
Then again a lot of modern equipment are made in such a way that had he known how to do that the load holding circuit would have required pressure to allow lowering. In these cases there is often a small palm pump mounted on the control bank and a procedural guide for lowering the men to the ground.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Dec 20, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> and the guy holding the ladder didn't know about the emergency manual lowering valve. or how to use a nail to push in the plunger on a solenoid valve.
> Then again a lot of modern equipment are made in such a way that had he known how to do that the load holding circuit would have required pressure to allow lowering. In these cases there is often a small palm pump mounted on the control bank and a procedural guide for lowering the men to the ground.



Logical features, I'm sure some means to do so are a requirement. I'm hardly familiar with aerial gear; even starting from scratch how could such features not be information on the operators placard?

----------


## Frank S

> Logical features, I'm sure some means to do so are a requirement. I'm hardly familiar with aerial gear; even starting from scratch how could such features not be information on the operators placard?



More is the reason for my analogy I've owned scissors jacks that had a rise height of 51 ft a placard was posted in 3 places on the machine in the operator's instructions on the platform control console at the engine or motor compartment and at the lowering valve itself located in a prominent place on the machine.
I've never owned the gondola aerial boom style machine but have rented/leased them on numerous occasions the rental company always included instructional training to the persons who were going to be the designated operators. In the case once where we leased a Condor 150 the company delivered it and gave a demonstration of it's limitations or actually lack of limitations it was a 4 man platform on a boom and could be raised to 150 feet also it could be driven over rough terrain boom fully extended fully loaded with men and gear up to 1,500 lbs total across the side of a 15° slope while fully extended with the boom as low as a 15° angle and rotated through a 360° swing while under way. it has a very distinctive low fuel warning system both audible and strobe light on the platform. 
I don't mind saying that the agent managed to scare the beejevers out of us rapidly switching the lower raise function while swinging the boom and driving over a curb. each person who was going to be authorized to operate it was given the full instructional treatment and a certificate showing we had received proper training and our names were included in the rental contract. I asked him if they provided parachutes he laughed but after the demonstration I was serious

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Dec 22, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 20, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 21, 2018)

----------


## 12bolts

He was probably thinking how lucky he was that truss didnt fall on his head. Until that brace kicked the ladder out from under him. I got a laugh out of that one

----------


## Toolmaker51

If someone was filming, this was regarded as some kind of epic handyman project. Or for his wildly attractive landlord.
"Here I am, up here with belt bag full of screws, cordless drill and little sense".
Can't see how he'd get atop to anchor 1st truss to plate just to get started. For that matter, how did that clumsy intermediate frame get in place? 
"There I go"!
Inadequate everything: Planning, Ladder, Ladder Footing, Fall Protection, Workmen's Insurance. At least he fell inside; avoiding coup de grace run over by a bus.
I don't want to know at what height this occurred.

----------

EnginePaul (Jan 29, 2019),

PJs (Dec 22, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Dec 30, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 22, 2018)

----------


## Ralphxyz

one at a time they might have made it!

Still stupid but probable fun just to try.

Ralph

----------


## Frank S

problem was they just didn't have any grip strength. Plus it would have been far safer to climb inside of the bucket 1 at a time.

----------


## Steved53

With the ladder a hoist video....You could see it wouldn't work from the start... Basic levers... with the fulcrum where his hands and the load at the top with about a 2:1 advantage.... even with the bottom fixed he'd neverhold it. Should have had the ladder vertical, preferably tied on.

----------


## Ralphxyz

you would think that they would have at least started with the the ladder vertical, some people ...

Ralph

----------


## Jon

I like this guy's reaction after he screws up:

1. Give yourself a round of applause.
2. Put your hands on your hips.
3. Look up at the sky.

We've all done it!



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Dec 30, 2018),

EnginePaul (Dec 29, 2018),

PJs (Dec 26, 2018),

ranald (Dec 29, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 24, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Dec 23, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Well, the skyward glance is usually first...for me anyway.

----------

PJs (Dec 26, 2018)

----------


## ranald

Looked setup as he looks over the tailgate before full opening but then the final reaction suggests otherwise. must not have considered the curvature of the glass.

I have moved folk for over 40 years but always check for the like. A couple of weeks back, I moved my youngest daughter from a house to an apartment. I told her to watch the height when going into her new underground carpark. She said "it'll be right dad" Panic almost erupted as I approached the garage. I was fully aware of the lack of clearance with her 6 dining chairs on my roofrack but had to scare her for future moves in case I'm not there. Even the box trailer was stacked too high after unloading the roofrack.

----------


## Jon

Not sure if smart or dangerous. Interesting though.

----------

baja (Jan 30, 2019),

EnginePaul (Jan 29, 2019),

PJs (Jan 29, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 29, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

Gee he could go up another 4 feet.

Ralph

----------


## Frank S

> Not sure if smart or dangerous. Interesting though.



Probably safer than trying to use a step ladder or even trying to deploy a step ladder in the narrow confines

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Gee he could go up another 4 feet.
> 
> Ralph



But not maintaining same voice he used floor level....

----------


## Drew1966

Having been a window cleaner in the past, there are times when such a technique is the only workable choice, it’s quite safe if you secure the two ladders together at the bottom and use a plank to stand on. I always carried seven different ladders for different access issues but you gotta do what you gotta do.

----------

EnginePaul (Jan 29, 2019),

Moby Duck (Jan 30, 2019)

----------


## Jon

36-second video:

----------

Andyt (Feb 5, 2019),

baja (Feb 5, 2019),

Saxon Violence (Feb 7, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 4, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

I wonder how the top rope is anchored? Probable some guy holding it.
It must have been fun just assembling the ladders.

Ralph

----------


## Toolmaker51

6 odd stories to clean small bay window no one sees? I think not. 
Still figuring out who [how] erect 40 and 60 foot ladders I see on craigslist. 
I haven't experienced vertigo or what seems fear of height,including washing bridge windows of an aircraft carrier, underway and certain 25 knot wind. But straight up this contraption? 
Could always use excuse I don't like aluminum ladders!

----------


## Frank S

I have a 36 ft extension ladder but the only way I will use it is if I erect my scaffolding and secure it to the scaffold 
I need to trim several long limbs on a tree in the front yard not all that tall maybe 35 to 40 feet but the umbrella of the tree is at least 50 to 70 ft in diameter.
Every spring the high winds will rip 1 or 2 large long limbs from it so I want to cut it back significantly but at the same time would like to create a better looking shape.
So thinking about erecting a few sections of my scaffold to do the job ladders in trees while running a chain saw are not in my limited vocabulary 
A gondola man lift or a large bucket truck would be nice though.

----------


## Drew1966

Smart window cleaners doing a job like this use the carbon fibre extension poles along with de-ionising water filters and their feet never leave the ground.

----------


## ranald

> Smart window cleaners doing a job like this use the carbon fibre extension poles along with de-ionising water filters and their feet never leave the ground.



great way to go: even if youdon't come from Longreach.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> great way to go: even if youdon't come from Longreach.



or a straight Longbranch. 
Not available in Long Beach [either one]...
or visible from Longview.

----------

PJs (Feb 5, 2019)

----------


## ranald

Ha, ha, ha, exactly what i see. Some do really silly stuff for the coin...better than drugs I guess, but how many have to engage an accident when it happens? As prevoiusly posted "Why?". We are bombarded by scammers daily, trying to trick us out of hard earned resources.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Feb 9, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Another ladder safety gem. Captioned as Romania.

----------

baja (Jun 26, 2019),

Seedtick (Jun 25, 2019)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Well, the triangulation is good plus under lateral tension; can't vouch for the insulation. Maybe the crew is on break?

----------


## ranald

I think I would take the lonnnng cut home around the block: certainly wouldn't park neat it.

looks like a stairway to heaven.

----------


## Ralphxyz

well it does keep the wires from falling further, who ever put it in place was lucky they were not a path to ground.

Ralph

----------


## ranald

Yep. Very lucky. Path to ground or path into ground? I guess that is a "no parking" sign that helps counter balance the wires.ha ha. 

Aside=The old days saw timber/wood/lumber ladders as better insulators. I have a "Mote" ladder of my grandfathers: the makers mark has a Brisbane phone number of 4 digits. I remember 6 and 7 and then 8 digit numbers. The mote ladder does have a steel pulley & some bolts.

----------


## Jon

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...t_fullsize.jpg

----------


## Drew1966

Engine/transmission go boom soon.

----------


## Ralphxyz

Jon, thanks it is hard to put into words my reaction to this picture. Unbelievable does not even begin ...

Ralph

----------


## Crusty

And then there's this guy's demo of his new tool.

----------


## Frank S

> And then there's this guy's demo of his new tool.



That would classify as a big OOPS

----------


## Crusty

Or a D'OH!

----------


## Frank S

The guy raising the window on the ladder should have left well enough alone once it was up. since it is out of frame we don't have anyway of knowing why the window fell other than his jerking the up down control.
You see those ladder lifts used to carry composition roofing up all the time

----------


## DIYSwede

My guess is a fake mishap. 
Why else would a seemingly fully functional human being put up a 2 x 4" triangular wedge *outwards* on top of the ladder hoist,
and then resorting to *force the window upward twice* to really get it to topple over? 
Involuntary reveal in screengrab from when the cam also dives.
-Why else even putting it online- Showing off your grand stupidity?

----------

Drew1966 (Aug 29, 2019)

----------


## Ralphxyz

i.e. *fake mishap* really I do not even see a window opening!

----------

Drew1966 (Aug 29, 2019)

----------


## DIYSwede

-Aww - I'll give him the benefit of the doubt: as this supposedly was a demo, a window opening really isn't that necessary.

That the window seems to have been pretty thoroughly used, in a color that went outta fashion 3 decades ago,
makes me think it was expendable for this "open-ended test"... The pure necessity of the wooden wedge on top still eludes me.

The driveway probably needed a cleanup anyhow - so why not waste a few hours work for a clickbait YT vid?
Unless, of course: The guy IS a complete moron, or maybe just having the compulsion to portray himself as one.
My personal rating: -"A for effort!"

----------


## Frank S

From the picture the brace looks to be an intentional deflector to guarantee the window to fall a further example of why I am beginning to think this was his briefly lowering then raising again,

----------


## Ralphxyz

Yeah he lowered and raised again because it didn't fall the first time, still ranked as complete stupidity.

Ralph

----------


## Crusty

The event was staged for the video - notice that the pane is parallel with the ladder uprights as it leaves the bottom but at the top it must have contacted the forcing frame made of 2x's and metal strap attached to the ladder angled to push it off.

When we installed heavy panes like that one we usually took the easiest way to get it there and it wouldn't be unusual to hoist it at the garage end and then hand carry it along the ridge to the wall of the second story where it was supposedly being installed. But in this case it was hoisted at the garage end because of the concrete slab there for the pane to fall onto insuring a good effect when it fell.

Still funny though even if staged.

----------

